# OPERA..... The sequel



## John Lenin (Feb 4, 2021)

Opera, unlike film, never went in big with sequels... except for Wagner of course.... 
Which opera deserves a sequel...?
Tosca 2... opening scene ... Floran Tosca is dashing through the streets of Rome in her wheelchair...?
Aida 2..... our heroes play I-spy to kill the hours but as the food begins to run out the choice is plain.... lover or next meal....?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think _Tristan und Isolde_ should have a sequel. The pair ascends into heaven, finds love again but punishes mortals below on earth for their earthly demise because they couldn't have children.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg



hammeredklavier said:


> Long time no see, Mr. Couchie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Dvorak's Dimitrij could be considered a sequel to Mussorgsky's Boris Godunov.

Mozart's Figaro is a sequel to Rossini's Barber of Seville.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.talkclassical.com/opera/


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Change of mind.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Die Zauberflöte sequels:

Die Zauberflöte 2: Die Zauberflöter
Die Zauberflöte with a Vengeance
Live Free or Die Zauberflöte
A Good Day to Die Zauberflöte


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

1 Don Giovanni
2 Don Juan in Hell (libretto by Shaw)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Can we make a series out of two or three of the Donizetti Three Queens operas?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

If one looks at a character, such as Shakespeare's Falstaff, one may find what are sequels in the operas set to the various plays which feature Sir John.

I think off hand of _The Merry Wives of Windsor_ by Otto Nicolai. Of course there is Verdi's _Falstaff_, which is based on Shakespeare's _The Merry Wives of Windsor_ as well as scenes from _Henry IV_, parts 1 and 2.

Ralph Vaughn Williams based an opera on the Falstaff character, _Sir John in Love_. As did Salieri: _Falstaff, ossia Le tre burle_. Both of these are heavily indebted to _Merry Wives_....

Didn't Holst write one, too?

I suspect there are other Sir John Falstaff operas out there, and I leave it to an interested party to add to the list and then sort out which if any are sequels.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Nereffid said:


> Die Zauberflöte sequels:
> 
> Die Zauberflöte 2: Die Zauberflöter
> Die Zauberflöte with a Vengeance
> ...


Well, a Zauberflöte sequel already exists; => Das Labyrinth (Der Zauberflöte - zweyter theil)

It also has a libretto by Schikaneder; and it's music was composed by Peter von Winter.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Gordon Getty has a Falstaff opera called Plump Jack.


----------



## gvn (Dec 14, 2019)

1. _Parsifal_ desperately needs a sequel explaining how the protagonist became the father of Lohengrin. There _must_ be a story there...

2. _Don Carlos_ also cries out for a sequel; the current ending resolves nothing. What did King Philip do next? What did the Grand Inquisitor do next? We can be sure neither of them would take the situation lying down.

3. And we need an opera explaining how colonial Massachusetts changed from the society depicted in Ward's _The Crucible_ to the society depicted in Verdi's _Masked Ball_.


----------

